# New Painting "Dogs Life" ^^



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

so here is a new digital painting of mine. i still need alot of time for doing this. i think it was roughly 5 hrs in total. 

landscape still is very hard for me but im pretty satisfied with the overall outcome.

if anyone is interested i could upload the drawing process video but even at maximum speed it still turned out to be ~25 min long since i dont cut the struggles and fails lol.

i´m open to crits - so if there is something that helps me improve feel free to tell me 

cheers


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Very nice. Beautiful puppy dog :biggrin:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

hehe thanks even though its not really supposed to be a puppy :surprise: :crying: :wink:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I know, @abt2k15 they are all puppies to me :wink:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

alright just saying hehe


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You know, after a while it gets a little boring saying how much I love the art that gets posted here. I really do mean it when I say it but I try to find different things to say and maybe add some critique. But I really really mean it, this is awesome!:biggrin: That's all I got.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Love the flow of the fur good work and the subtle sky too


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Fantastic! What program did you use?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> You know, after a while it gets a little boring saying how much I love the art that gets posted here. I really do mean it when I say it but I try to find different things to say and maybe add some critique. But I really really mean it, this is awesome!:biggrin: That's all I got.


haha idk - doesnt bore me tbh  thank you for the compliment 



meli said:


> Love the flow of the fur good work and the subtle sky too


thank you 



Liz said:


> Fantastic! What program did you use?


i used krita for the most part. in the end i used a bit of photoshop to speed things up. dont know how to work with gradient maps and the sort with krita yet XD

cheers every1


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Ohh I think I saw an earlier version on one of the art pages on facebook. I already liked it a lot there, but even from there you've really improved.
However, there are a few minor details I'd like to comment on. For instance, I think the dog's fur would benefit from not having every hair drawn in certain sections. On the nose you did the suggestion of fur really well, and the loose strands also work on the ear, but on his chest for example, it looks very static.
Aside of that, the water seems somewhat blotchy to me. The highlight lines are very thick and fluffy and it makes the background a little bit messy. I would guess either go for sharper highlights, like you did in the darker part, of blend everything together a little more.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you for the advice. yeah arround half into the painting i posted on draw or die group and received a great paintover to help fix snout and background a bit. 
i just spend alot time already on the background and i once again realized that i will forever struggle if i dont make some studies i was ok with the background being "fair enough" ^^
this eventually also led into me detailing to many hair lines because i felt the whole picture being empty w/o them.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I get what you mean; there's a point where making a series of studies first is the best way forward.


----------

